

Walk and Code - keiferski
http://blog.8thlight.com/doug-bradbury/2010/02/25/walk-and-code.html

======
jrdn
I have always wanted to do this, but my group is in open plan space and I
think the noise would be a bit much. Maybe one day I can find some more people
who'd like this and we can snag an office.

